# Turkey bones



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm just wondering if it's safe to give a turkey bone to my rats to chew on. It's the wishbone part. If I can give it to them does it need to be dried out or can it be just fresh right off the turkey? Thanks!


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

What, a roasted turkey? As long as the bone is cooked it's fine. I think all bones are safe for them, but they should be cooked, for no other reason than the possibility of salmonella contamination, I don't even know if that's dangerous for rats but I imagine they'd drag the bone around all over and it's definitely dangerous to people lol. My rats love bones, they play 'tug of war' and 'keep away' with them if they get them. "This is mine!" "NO it's mine!!"


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

It's cooked! It was in our Turkey dinner we had today. My mom said that she thought it would be bad for them because they splinter and her dog can't have them but I wasn't sure for rats.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Yup, the way rats chew (grinding) is different than dogs therefore they can eat it without the bone splintering.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Just popping in to say that raw is fine as well. Rats are natural scavengers with digestive tracts that work a little bit differently than our own. They are properly equipped to process raw foods.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

How long should I leave the bone in there for? It's a huge one, probably the length of one and a half rats haha. I was thinking of taking it out tonight when I come back from work. I'm gone for 8 hours today.


----------

